# Chance and Suzy



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 28, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my characters can be found further down under "Pictures."* *Also, this post contains the ref for two characters so keep that in mind while looking.*

My first non-feline characters. Enjoy!

Name: Susan Fenrismund (Suzy) Langley
Age: Born in 1789
Sex: Female
Species: Wifwolf
Height: 6'0
Weight: 180 lbs
From: London, England

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Navy blue and white fur, arranged in the pattern of the dog on the right. Long navy blue hair.
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Black paw pads
Behavior and Personality: Kind and loving. Tries to avoid confrontation, although she can defend herself well.

Skills: Maternal, has a knack for helping people relax, is knowledgeable in furdressing
Weaknesses: Can't run very fast, dislikes the sight of blood

Likes: Puppies, grooming others, long showers, being with her friends
Dislikes: Fighting, getting involved in arguments, being chased by werewolf hunters

Clothing/Personal Style:  An earring in each ear, clothing depends on era, most often depicted with either Victorian or Western clothes
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5955655/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6387771/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6103750/

Favorite food: Quail
Favorite drink: Tea
Favorite location: the forest
Favorite weather: Sunshine
Favorite color: Yellow

Least liked food: Red meat
Least liked weather: Storms

Relations: Yerah Langley (father-biological), Fenbert Seasons (father-Yerah's mate), Selene Seasons (mother-Yerah's handmaide and Allan's sister), April Langley (sister)
Orientation: Straight

Name: Chance London
Age: Born in 1803
Sex: Male
Species: Werewolf
Height: 6'2" 
Weight: 220 lbs
From: Kilmarnock, Scotland

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Red fur (like this dog)
- Markings: Brown markings under his eyes that look like a football player's eye paint
- Eye color: Dark Green
- Other features: Brown paw pads
Behavior and Personality: Often grumpy and sarcastic, but is a good friend once you get to know him. However, he will leave even his friends to deal with problems themselves when they do not get his point.

Skills: Pretty strong among the werewolves in the pack, good at sailing
Weaknesses: Rude, can get into fights, distrustful towards strangers

Likes: Football, sailing, pub crawls
Dislikes: Being woken up from his nap, stupid people

Clothing/Personal Style: Depicted in Victorian Clothing or modern clothing; in the latter case, he has an earring on his left ear
Picture: http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8018/rayoj.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6358688
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6387771/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6088261
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6253665/

Favorite food: Leg of Lamb
Favorite drink: Whiskey
Favorite location: Curled up by himself on the bed
Favorite weather: Fog 
Favorite color: Grey

Least liked food: Fish
Least liked weather: "I have worse things to get upset about than the fucking weather."

Relations: Cynthia London (mother), Nicholas London (father), Pearl Durant (ex-wife) 
Orientation: Bisexual

History: Suzy Langley is a beta wolf from the McConnell clan. Her main job is to care for the puppies of the other betas and those of the alphas. Her father, Yerah Langely, is part of the main pack council and makes a lot of decisions in the pack.

Chance London married into the McConnell clan because of his strength. Unlike Suzy, he's pretty low-class as far as werewolves go, due to his parents being "newly-thralled" (born human). Although his marriage to Pearl Durant was mostly arranged, it went mostly well until her tragic death in the hands of werewolf hunters.

Ray-O met the wolves when after he escaped  to England from the French Revolution. Although werewolves don't usually take to well to ailuranthropes, Yerah allowed him to stay in the pack. He also has little qualms about Ray-O being romantically involved with Chance, although Chance's parents are vocally unapproving of their on being in a relationship with a werecat. Of course, little do they know that Suzy has gotten involved in the love triangle as well. Currently, only April knows about it.

Ray-O is however great friends with Chance, and eventually they got jobs together at a trading company: Ray as their translator, and Chance as a sailor.


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

It is very detailed fursonas. Well done! ^^


----------

